# BER cost



## Teatime (10 Feb 2009)

Hi,

How much for a BER for a detached house (1900 sq ft) approx?


----------



## car (10 Feb 2009)

I was quoted rom 275 - 400 for 3 bed terraced, not sure of sq ft. 

following a recommendation on here I used niall at www.eeri.ie

quick and professional, pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Patrick2008 (10 Feb 2009)

You guys are getting ripped off. Most of these BER assessors are ex estate agents, civil engineers, quantity surveyors, carpenters,  and people who have been laid off in construction. I know this as I work in Construction. Currently we are using a company to carry out BER certs on 145 no. units and we are been charged €152/unit. Obviously, the rates are different in a one off house case but you should ask te BER assessor for the qualifications and industry experience rather than them waving there BER qualifications at you, which they bought from the SEI. Personally I think the BER cert is a waste of time an an air tightness test is more benefical. Also, be careful of these guys that call themselves "energy consultants" unless they have a MSc in an energy related subject. I think your money will be well spent if you employ someone who is from a Mechanical or plumbing background as a large element of the BER is in the energy performace of space heating, ventilation, water heating, lighting & roof & wall insulation.


----------



## battyee (10 Feb 2009)

BER consultants prices average around 300 Euro for a 1,400 sq. ft. semi but the quality of work varies greatly. i.e. You get what you pay for. If you do not need a BER cert but merely want expert recommendations on Energy cost savings you should be able to get a report & practical advice for under 200 Euro. I have used www.energyrate.ie who are highly qualified people specialising in BER & found them to be excellent.


----------



## Jay1981 (20 Feb 2009)

Can anyone becone a ber acessor?


----------



## Orga (20 Feb 2009)

300 is over the odds by a mile...200 is still lucrative for BER assessor.  If they the auctioneer who is trying to rent your house or sell it then my view is that it should be included in the overall 1% they get and not a cent more - plus try to negotiate their commission down.


----------



## colm5 (23 Feb 2009)

Ber on a standard house takes a good assesor 3-4 hours = 160 euro max. 

Any more is too much IMO


----------



## theengineer (23 Feb 2009)

I agree with colm5 about the price


----------



## theengineer (23 Feb 2009)

Jay1981 said:


> Can anyone becone a ber acessor?


 
You must pass some tests after  attending a course.
You need to fulfill all the requirments put in place by sustanable energy ireland.


----------



## johnnygman (24 Feb 2009)

colm5 said:


> Ber on a standard house takes a good assesor 3-4 hours = 160 euro max.
> 
> Any more is too much IMO


 

From speaking to a guy to has recently done this course(ex carpenter)
i have asked him about this price, he advised me between travel,fees, equipment and time/labour this price is not justifiable from a cost perspective and would be a waste of his time to take on work like this.
From what i can see there is point in having a go at people for trying to earn a living as oposed to sitting on the dole, absolutely shop around but if we are going to start accusing people who are trying to change their careers in order to feed their families then the point of this initiative is lost.
Patrick2008

Pat if you think you  are going to get someone with an MSc in an energy related subject and also a qualified BER for €152 i find this highly unlikely. Quoting for 145 units is a different ball game to one off jobs.
I am in no way connect to this industry, i am just trying to look at it from a BER asessors point of view.
We need to get these people working again i for one hope this scheme proves to be a somewhat of a success.


----------



## bren1916 (24 Feb 2009)

johnnygman said:


> From speaking to a guy to has recently done this course(ex carpenter)
> 
> Pat if you think you are going to get someone with an MSc in an energy related subject and also a qualified BER for €152 i find this highly unlikely. Quoting for 145 units is a different ball game to one off jobs.
> I am in no way connect to this industry, i am just trying to look at it from a BER asessors point of view.
> We need to get these people working again i for one hope this scheme proves to be a somewhat of a success.


 
Well said John....there are lots of assessors out there who will quote for a BER so shop around and you'll get a good price.
If someone is charging over the odds they will not get the work so please stop bashing legitimate assessors whether they be ex-carpenters/plumbers etc., as they will have passed the relevant exams and are at least pro-active in getting back into the workforce.


----------



## Neadyk (1 May 2009)

I've just been quoted €450 for a BER assessment of a new build!  RIP off ireland has been ressurrected!


----------



## sydthebeat (1 May 2009)

Neadyk said:


> I've just been quoted €450 for a BER assessment of a new build!  RIP off ireland has been ressurrected!




WITH 2660 Assessors.. im sure you can get another quote...

although if that quote is for a 4000-5000 sq ft house its probably ok...


----------



## newbridge09 (2 May 2009)

We got an assessment done recently on a 4 Bedroom Detached 
1600 sq ft, property in Kildare. the cost was €275 (Including VAT & SEI Fees)

The Assessor was a Chartered Engineer with 20 years experience in the construction industry. He pointed out some significant things in the 
house which could cause problems in a future Structural Survey.

Well worth the money. When arranging an assessment make sure you check the experience and qualifications and confirm membership of Porfessional bodies.

I can pm details of the company if anyone wants it.


----------



## Magunn (2 May 2009)

I believe that most BER Assessors are operating without the correct PI Insurance cover, which I believe is set at €6m (which is completely ridiculus level).
Also, i have been informed that an assessment can be obtained for around €150 in the Kildare area.
Anyone knbow for sure about the PI cover level.


----------



## shootingstar (2 May 2009)

on a slightly different note - can anyone clarify what VAT is charged on BER - 13.5 or 21.5%


----------



## jaygee (3 May 2009)

Anyone get any positive information from a BER or is it worth my while getting one done if I have no intention of selling my house?


----------



## newbridge09 (3 May 2009)

Vat on BER 21.5%, As per Professional Service (Solicitor, Architect......)

SEI(Sustainabe Energy Ireland  also charge a €25 +VAT at 21.5% to Publish the rating)


----------



## YDB (22 May 2009)

hi jaygee, they are low cost for a full break down of your homes energy usage, but typically it's heating controls, poor insulation, single glazing & open fires that leaves a home uncomfortable and with a poor rating. air tightness as mentioned above is often overlooked but is an important measure.


----------



## Dvea01 (2 Aug 2009)

I asked BER assessors for quotes in the North Tipperary Serve area and the quotes varied between €250 and €400 for a detached bungalow. Shopping around will save you money


----------



## Gordanus (2 Nov 2009)

I'm wondering if it's worth while to get a BER asessment on my house.  I'm thinking of maybe changing the gas central heating boiler, getting new radiators (GFCH probably 1980s) with individual controls, or maybe replacing single glazing (back of house is single glazed) with double but can't afford to get it all done in one go.  The attic is well insulated but it's an old 1940s house.  Any idea whether it's worthwhile getting a BER done, or which bits are the most important to do first? Thanks


----------



## Vinnie_cork (30 Jan 2010)

Gordanus said:


> I'm wondering if it's worth while to get a BER asessment on my house.  I'm thinking of maybe changing the gas central heating boiler, getting new radiators (GFCH probably 1980s) with individual controls, or maybe replacing single glazing (back of house is single glazed) with double but can't afford to get it all done in one go.  The attic is well insulated but it's an old 1940s house.  Any idea whether it's worthwhile getting a BER done, or which bits are the most important to do first? Thanks



I recently did the BER course, I'd say realistically €250 to €350 should be the going rate depending on property size (I do not charge for BERs as it is part of my overall job to do). For an EXISTING dwelling you have to measure everything in the property, (walls, floor areas, doors windows, etc). €30 alone goes to the SEI for registering the cert and not to mention VAT at 21%, income tax and insurance costs etc).

As for €152 for 150 new units.... thats a nice profit... as all that assessor is doing is changing the numbers on the units and modifying calcs and sending results off to SEI. if it were 150 units all different designs and not a drawing provide €152 would not be possible. Its very easy to do an assessment with full drawings and spec provided so I would not compare new with old BER costs. I know you said attic is well insulated, is it over 300mm (A foot) insulated? and I'm assuming no cavity in 1940s construction you could look at Internal Wall Dry-Lining, if your property is a mid terraced this would not be as mad to do as it sounds as you would only need to do the walls to front and back of dwelling. 

Gordanus, getting a more efficient boiler with zoned heating (SEI available grants). Replacing windows to double glazed (single glazed window has Uvalue of 4.8 where double can be as low as 1.8, the lower the Uvalue the better for you).

Even the amount of energy efficient bulbs insitu will have an impact on a BER result. As for whether to get A BER assessment done, I'm guessing a 1940s house with a 1980s boiler and single glazing will result in a F or worse rating. So put the €250 BER cost towards the upgrading instead, unless your selling or planning to rent it out. If you have a BER done the minute you change the boiler or change the windows the rating becomes irrelevant as it would also be different. Sealing up open fires also improve rating, maybe look at installing a multi-fuel stove in one of the existing openfires (in largest room).


----------

